# Coordination Drawings



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a job starting up that is requiring us to have coordination drawings done. We are a smaller company and do not have anyone in house that does this stuff. Just looking for some insight on this. I got a price for 6000 and it seems like a lot. I no clue what they usually go for. It's a for a fire station


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

dmar2053 said:


> I have a job starting up that is requiring us to have coordination drawings done. We are a smaller company and do not have anyone in house that does this stuff. Just looking for some insight on this. I got a price for 6000 and it seems like a lot. I no clue what they usually go for. It's a for a fire station


3D BIM? We did a 4 story science building on a college campus with my first shop. Third party coordination with the BIM... 250,000. So... 6k is reasonable. 

Think of it this way... Plumbers charge what we charge because we provide a specialized skill and knowledge... You're being charged for that skill and knowledge. 

You can try to offer the draftsman a bonus based on overall profit, might ensure he's accurate ...

Will you be laying out with the Trimble too?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dmar2053 said:


> I have a job starting up that is requiring us to have coordination drawings done. We are a smaller company and do not have anyone in house that does this stuff. Just looking for some insight on this. I got a price for 6000 and it seems like a lot. I no clue what they usually go for. It's a for a fire station


 depending on what's included that sound about right. If you are talking about 3d BIM drawings you better make that deal right now. Coordination drawings are normally cad drawings with elevation marks. The BIM drawings takes it to another level. The thimble that was mentioned is cool just get your global position and lay the bathroom out.


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

I bet all they are looking for in the coordination drawings is just elevations as wyrick said. Check the coordination drawing specification section (usually in the front ends) and see exactly what they want. Usually they just want the large bore piping, ductwork and large conduit overlaid on top of each other with elevations. I doubt for a fire station they will want everything modeled in 3d and implement BIM into the project.


----------

